# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  چگونه در اول نصب عکس بگذاریم

## Mohammad.amin

با سلام
من میخواستم بدنم چطور میشه یه عکس رو اول نصب برنامه ها قرار داد
مثلا من یه برنامه دارم میخوام وقتی کسی میخواد اونو نصب کنه قبل از اینکه وارد محیط نصب بشه اول یه تصویر بیاد بعدش وقتی روی یه دکمه توی عکس کلیک کردی وارد نصب نرم افزار بشه مثل عکس زیر
 مثل همون کاری که P30download میکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟






کسی بلده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mohammad.amin

خیلی جالبه یعنی هیچکس بلد نیست ؟؟؟؟
هیچکس نمیدونه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Reza1607

تو .NET از قسمت New Project گزینه Setup Project رو انتخاب کن بعد که وارد محیط شدی از منوی view/editor گزینه User Interface رو انتخاب کن بعد هر قسمتی که خواستی عکست نمایش داده بشه روش راست کلیک کن بعد گزینه Add Dialog/Splash رو انتخاب کن بعد تو قسمت Propertiseگزینه جدیدی که ساخته شده (همون Splash) قسمت SplashBitmap عکست رو انتخاب کن

----------


## Mohammad.amin

> تو .NET از قسمت New Project گزینه Setup Project رو انتخاب کن بعد که وارد محیط شدی از منوی view/editor گزینه User Interface رو انتخاب کن بعد هر قسمتی که خواستی عکست نمایش داده بشه روش راست کلیک کن بعد گزینه Add Dialog/Splash رو انتخاب کن بعد تو قسمت Propertiseگزینه جدیدی که ساخته شده (همون Splash) قسمت SplashBitmap عکست رو انتخاب کن


 
من برنامه رو ننوشتم من فقط یه برنامه نصب دارم با فایل exe که میخوام وقتی کسی خواست نصبش کنه تصویر مثل بالا باید بعد برنامه شروع به نصب بشه همین  !!!!1

----------


## Reza1607

2 تا کار می تونی انجام بدی
1) تو همون .NET تو قسمت Custom Action / Install فایلی رو که می خوای نصب کنی بذاری
( نتیجه کار  تقریبا مثل نصب نرم افزار های مجموعه MRT می شه)
2) فایل نصب رو با Winrar به صورت یک فایل EXE دربیاری

----------


## far9090

سلام . به نظر من به خاطر اجرای یک فایل exe درست نیست که بخاهید از یک پروژه IS استقاده کنید .  می تونید یک exe با mmb بسازید و فایلتون رو Run کنید . من با vb این کار رو براتون انجام دادم . خودتون تصمیم گیری کنید .

----------


## Mohammad.amin

> سلام . به نظر من به خاطر اجرای یک فایل exe درست نیست که بخاهید از یک پروژه IS استقاده کنید . می تونید یک exe با mmb بسازید و فایلتون رو Run کنید . من با vb این کار رو براتون انجام دادم . خودتون تصمیم گیری کنید .


ببخشیدا اینو میگم
ولی منظور منو متوجه میشین

یک مثال میزنم
فکر کنید ما فایل exe یاهو مسنجر رو داریم ok
حالا میخوایم وقتی یه کاری کنیم وقتی این فایل exe رو به کسی میدیم(توجه کنیدفقط یک فایل exe) وقتی که شروع میکنه به نصب یه پنجره اولش مثل عکس پایین بیاد و اون شخص وقتی روی مثلا دکمه install/remove کلیک کنه برنامه یاهو مسنجر شروع کنه مثل حالت عادی به نصب

لطفا نگید اینجور نمیشه چون p30download همین کارو میکنه اگه هم خواستین من لینک دانلود برنامه ای که این جوریش کرده بدم(نمیدونم قوانین سایت اجازه میده) مثلا اگه internet explorer 7 روی سایت p30 download همین جوریه
باز هم میگم ما در این کار خروجی مایک فایل exe به دست میاریم همین و هیچ فرقی با حالت اولش نداره فقط اولش یه عکسی مثل عکس پایین میاد همین!!!

----------


## far9090

خوب این رو ببین خوبه ؟ با winRar درستش کردم . فکر میکنم اون ها هم همین کار رو می کنن . اول Compress می کنن بعد تو Temporary Files اون رو Extract  می کنن و فایلی رو که می خوان اجراش می کنن . اگه همین رو می خوای بگو مراحلش رو برات توضیح بدم . موفق باشید .

----------


## 81579001

سلام



> خوب این رو ببین خوبه ؟ با winRar درستش کردم .


خوب بود اما چطوری درستش کردید؟اگر زحمتی نیست بفرمایید
تشکر

----------


## far9090

معذرت که دیر شد . این رو براتون آماده کردم . موفق باشید .

----------


## 81579001

سلام
عزیزم این که پیام خطا می د هد!!!
تشکر

----------


## far9090

درسته . باید پیغام خطا بده . من فکر می کردم متوجه بشین . معذرت . شما نام فایل اجرایی رو که می خواهبد بعد از Extract شدن اجرا بشه جای main.exe بدین . اون فایلی هست که من انتخابش کردم . شما نام فایل خودتون رو به جای اون بذارید . موفق باشید . در خدمتیم .

----------


## 81579001

دستتون درد نکنه
داداش من ، پس کجا عکس رو می گیره؟
اصلاً منظور شما از انجام این کار چیه ؟
ما که دنبال جواب سئوال اول تاپیک امدیم 



> با سلام
> من میخواستم بدنم چطور میشه یه عکس رو اول نصب برنامه ها قرار داد
> مثلا من یه برنامه دارم میخوام وقتی کسی میخواد اونو نصب کنه قبل از اینکه وارد محیط نصب بشه اول یه تصویر بیاد بعدش وقتی روی یه دکمه توی عکس کلیک کردی وارد نصب نرم افزار بشه مثل عکس زیر
> مثل همون کاری که P30download میکنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟


با  تشکر

----------


## far9090

ببینید به نظر من این دوستان به فایل اصلی برنامه دسترسی ندارن . پس یک exe با هر چیزی مثلا MMB یا vb یا هر چیز دیگه ای میسازن و عکس رو درون اون قرار میدن . تا اینجا درست ؟
از داخل exe خودشون فایل exe یه اصلی رو  Shell و یا همون اجرا می کنن . پس در نتیجه ما د وتا exe داریم . برای حل این موضوع هم میاییم اون دو تا فایل رو به این طریق که گفتم به نوعی با هم ادغام می کنیم . 
حالا ما یک exe داریم با عکس دلخواهمون . موفق باشید .

----------

